# Twisty Cats



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

*Sugar Sleeping All Funny*










*Sugar Almost Falling Off*










*Twinkie Yells For Help*










*Twinkie Says "Pull My Arm"*









:catsm


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cute caption for your thread ... and the photos fit the topic purrrfectly.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Funny kitties :lol:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

> Twinkie Says "Pull My Arm"


Lol..that one is super cute.  My cats sleep in "twisty" positions, too. It amazes me that they can be comfortable!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

=) Great action shots!


----------

